# Why Is Hillary Clinton Ignoring Victims of Childhood Trauma & Abuse?



## AveryJarhman (Jan 18, 2016)

​
http://mashable.com/2016/01/17/hillary-clinton-black-lives-matter/

*When NBC Nightly News Anchor Lester Holt asked, "are black lives being cheap a reality or just perception?" Clinton answered: "Sadly, it's reality."

"It has been heartbreaking and outraging to see the stories of young men like Walter Scott who have been killed by police officers." She suggests addressing systemic racism in the criminal justice system by retraining police officers and ending racial profiling." ~ Hillary Rodham Clinton - Jan. 17, 2016*

Sadly, Mrs. Hillary Rodham Clinton does not appear to be heartbroken or outraged by a significant population of immature American teen girls and women responsible for *OPPRESSING *children by subjecting their/society's children to *CHILDHOOD TRAUMA* that often results with abused and neglected children developing into depressed, angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal **(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)** teens and adults lacking empathy, compassion and respect for their peaceful neighbors and the authority figures responsible for maintaining peace in all of our neighborhoods.

Why hasn't Mrs. Hillary Clinton, an educated American trained in recognizing *Early Childhood Abuse*, expressed outrage and disappointment about the significant population of immature moms like *Baltimore mom Toya Graham* who I believe had no morally or 'legally' acceptable right to introduce SIX children to a life of hardships and struggles while depending on her responsible neighbors to feed, clothe and house her SIX children. One of whom was observed joining other depressed teens in attempting to cause grave bodily harm or death to police officers charged with protecting peaceful people from angry, depressed teens like Ms. Graham's son Michael and many of his depressed, angry classmates.

Why isn't Mrs. Hillary Clinton deeply troubled by women much like Tavis Smiley's mom, who as a teen irresponsibly began building a family of ten children she introduced to a life of childhood oppression, pain, hardship and struggles. *In May of 2015 Tavis revealed *to a national and worldwide audience his nine brothers and sisters continue struggling from the affects of* Poverty, aka Childhood Trauma and Abuse.
*
No one forced Toya Graham or Tavis Smiley's mom to irresponsibly introduce *SIXTEEN human lives* to a childhood, teen and/or adult life of emotional pain and struggle. 

Why hasn't Mrs. Clinton recognized that Ms. Graham and Mrs. Smiley are much like countless numbers of depressed, immature teen moms across our nation who made a conscious decision to introduce their children to a life of emotional pain and turmoil causing them to experience life scarring Childhood Trauma that Grammy winner and victim of *Childhood Abuse and Neglect Kendrick Lamar laments his "living wild," Violent Felon embracing mom and dad* caused him, his three siblings and numerous cousins to experience...instead of experiencing a fairly happy American kid childhood with *Safe Streets* to travel and play on that all young kids have a right enjoy.

I am sad, angry, frustrated, disappointed, outraged and heartbroken that a majority of my American neighbors, including Mrs. Hillary Clinton and members of the *Black Lives Matter movement* choose to ignore the child oppression, abuse and neglect many immature, irresponsible moms like Ms. Graham and Ms. Smiley cause their/society's children to experience during a critical period of their human development.

Based on the wealth of evidence of *SYSTEMIC Child Abuse and Neglect* occurring in far too many African American homes and communities, why isn't Mrs. Clinton expressing a belief that Ms. Graham and Tavis Smiley's mom should be held criminally liable for receiving public funds to support their children, and then failing to place the emotional well being of their children ABOVE ALL ELSE, often resulting with kids like *Ms. Gloria Darden's son Freddie Gray* maturing into a depressed teen and adult who causes harm to himself and his struggling or peaceful neighbors. 

Same for the late American recording artist Tupac Shakur, introduced to a life of hardship and struggles that caused him to rap about waking with thoughts of *"blasting" himself before leaving his home* to snatch a neighbor's purse for funds to feed his hungry belly.

Sadly, it appears Mrs. Hillary Rodham Clinton willfully refuses to recognize far too many children raised by criminally negligent moms often develop into depressed, angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometime suicidal teens and adults populating our prisons and far too many American neighborhoods.

Sadly, regularly dealing with depressed, emotionally disturbed teens and adults much like Kendrick Lamar, Tupac Shakur, Freddie Gray and Michael Singleton took a toll on my emotional well being that resulted with me abandoning a Brooklyn community after spending nearly twelve years of my life trying to protect peaceful people from Violent Felons who raised depressed kids like Kendrick Lamar, an emotionally damaged man who publicly speaks about his torment dealing with childhood and adult depression, as well as experiencing suicidal thoughts.

Yes, some police officers need to do a better job of remaining professional, adhering to their training, keeping cool, not allowing *the human suffering and oppression of children and teens *many police officers witness on a daily basis to erode their humanity or basic human respect for others.

Just as some single and married moms need to do a better job of parenting by raising, nurturing, socializing and supervising infants, toddlers and children who mature into fairly happy, responsible teens and adults respecting their peaceful neighbors and the authority figures responsible for maintaining peace in our neighborhoods.

I'm sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep us safe, cared for and loved right from our start.
Am I the only American who would like to like to hear Mrs. Hillary Clinton address her sisters, *"Sisters how much longer are we going to tolerate a significant number of teens and adults making $millions$ while rapping about us moms and women being less than human *itches and *hores unworthy of respect?"*
__________________________
*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*

*Robert K. Ross, MD, *President and CEO of The California Endowment, gives a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *troubled *and chronically ill Americans.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Where are the irresponsible absent dads??

Greg


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 18, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Where are the irresponsible absent dads??
> 
> Greg



Hi, Greg.

At 5:21 this woman pretty much answers your question.


In my mind American women have the final say deciding whether or not they are prepared to deal with the 24/7 job of parenting.

Peace


----------

